# A tip that could change your life...



## No-hope (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello everyone,Lebanese 33y/o woman, having suffered my whole life of irregular period, have been given birth control pills over and over again with limited effect and lots of bad side effects;Had my period for around 18 months NON-stop, then visited an M.D. who put me on a diabetes medicine, here it is called Siofor 500. Ever since I have my period 5 days/month and this has totally changed my life;Having to deal with IBS-D alone is enoughPlease look into this if you are irregular, it changed my life after a short time and it also helps A LOT with weight and I wanted to share this with anyone who might need it;Good luck to all!


----------

